# Air Conditioner Options for Trailer Dressing Rm



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Would something like this work?


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

It looks like a really good idea! It looks like it operates similar to a swamp fan though, so I don't know how much it would cool with our humidity


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Some of those only cost $20 or less to make. Can't hurt to test it?? See if it would work for you. And even if it doesn't, if your A/C in your house ever dies, got a great plan until someone can get out to repair it. haha


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hubby installed a window AC unit in our DIY project. He cut a hole in the front wall under the gooseneck slid the AC in, used a foam sealer + caulking, built a support system out of angle iron and we had air. It worked very well.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I had an RV camper HVAC installed on the roof of our trailer's dressing room when I bought it. It also has a heating option for use in the winter.


----------

